# looking for a jujutsu dojo



## slatter2008 (Jul 5, 2005)

I am in plano texas and looking for a reputable jujutsu school that preferably does not test for rank advancement. please help


----------



## arnisador (Jul 5, 2005)

You mean, a style that has no ranks?


----------



## Ubermint (Jul 6, 2005)

The closest you will probably find is BJJ, where the ranks are more akin to a competition ranking.


----------



## slatter2008 (Jul 6, 2005)

I am sorry. I did not meen a style that has no ranks but does not charge of rhte tests for the ranks


----------



## arnisador (Jul 6, 2005)

That varies more by school than style. My BJJ instructor doesn't charge for tests/ranks.


----------



## slatter2008 (Jul 7, 2005)

thank you for clearing that up .

i am a real newbe at the martial arts


----------



## arnisador (Jul 7, 2005)

What's available near you?


----------



## slatter2008 (Jul 8, 2005)

In martial art dojos there is plano martial arts, plano self defense, moon moo do
that is all i know of.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 8, 2005)

Do you know what the first two teach? Hmmmm...We have:
http://www.planomartialarts.com/

They offer:
Tae Kwon Do  -  Ju Jutsu - Combat Hapkido - Okinawa Kobudo - Aerobic Kickboxing

There's info. on each style on the page. It says it's Japanese Jujutsu.

Hmmmm...we have:
http://planoselfdefense.com/

Looks like Karate or a variant.

There may be more options:
http://local.yahoo.com/TX/Plano/7737272/Recreation+and+Sports/8120454/Martial+Arts


----------



## slatter2008 (Jul 9, 2005)

thank you very much I really appreciate it.


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 19, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Do you know what the first two teach? Hmmmm...We have:
> http://www.planomartialarts.com/
> 
> They offer:
> ...


ARNISADOR,

Thanks for the intel.

I had always wondered what Jiu-Jitsu was all about, ever since hearing it mentioned in *THE MANCHURIAN CANDIDATE* by the FRANK SINATRA character.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes, that was neat seeing Frank Sinatra doing it! Most unexpected given the year.


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 21, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yes, that was neat seeing Frank Sinatra doing it! Most unexpected given the year.


Exactly the reaction I had (& continue having!) when I first saw *THE MANCHURIAN CANDIDATE*.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 22, 2005)

I never saw the remake. Does anyone know if Denzel Washington had a similar scene?


----------



## Brother John (Jul 30, 2005)

try the Judo/Jujutsu forum.


Your Brother
John


----------



## searcher (Aug 3, 2005)

You might also look up the US Ju-jitsu Federation.   They have listings for most states.


----------



## slatter2008 (Jan 22, 2006)

thank you very much


----------

